# Tall Pines



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Q Results:

1st, #5 Louie - Ledford (Archer)
2nd, #21 Stella - Didier
3rd, #23 Spark - Meier
4th, #22 Mac - Troy (Atterberry/Perry)
RJ, #25 Twink - Arthur (Hodge)
Jams: 6 - Gabby - Lewis, 16 - Tillman -Whaley, 28 - Bounce - Troy (Travis)

34 to open 2nd, sorry I don't have callbacks. Open land blind should have finished w/3rd series starting Sat morning.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Granddaddy said:


> Q Results:
> 
> 1st, #5 Louie - Ledford (Archer)
> 2nd, #21 Stella - Didier
> ...


Congrats David!


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

David,

Congrats on the 2nd with Stella!

BTW-how are you feeling?

Lisa


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Feeling better but not great, very hot here, tough on me & the dogs....it was vertigo not the tuna. Got some meds at the doc on Monday. Not sure they really do anything, but at least I don't care while under the influence........Never had anything like that, my world was just spinning, not pleasant for sure.

Stella ran great, I was very proud of her. Now we can get ready for her to be a big dog.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats on the 2nd!
Jason


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats David! Go STELLA!!!!! Woot!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go David and Stella!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats, David.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Grandaddy!


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Congradulations Russ, Olga, and Chris on Louie QAA---following through after a great derby career.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations David!!!!

Patti
________
Yamaha Tx750


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Granddaddy said:


> Feeling better but not great, very hot here, tough on me & the dogs....it was vertigo not the tuna. Got some meds at the doc on Monday. Not sure they really do anything, but at least I don't care while under the influence........Never had anything like that, my world was just spinning, not pleasant for sure.
> 
> Stella ran great, I was very proud of her. Now we can get ready for her to be a big dog.


After the way i've eaten the last two weekends, i need just a little dose of what you had... that would save me many hours in the gym.

Congrats on Stella.

SM


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Congrads Bob and Spark. Have fun today in the Am. 

Mary Beth


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Any word on the Open?


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any Derby Placements?


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

I'll give you what I know. Mike Ough got 1st, 2nd & 4th in the derby. Don't know the dogs or other placements. Open is in the 4th series. 12 dogs total, 7 have run I think, with 5 remaining to run in the morning. I think Ledford has 2 dogs, Arthur 4-5 dogs, Yozamp 3-4 dogs, Cleveland 1, don't know the dogs. Sorry if I left someone out.

Am to the 3rd with 24 dogs. Dogs 2, 3, 6, 8, 10, 12, 17, 19, 20, 24, 27, 28, 29, 34, 35, 36, 39, 42, 45, 47, 48, 52, 54, & 55.

That's all I know.....


----------



## agilek9's (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations, David and Stella!!


-Carol


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Congratulations Dave and Stella.
________
Depakote lawsuit info


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinetree said:


> Any Derby Placements?


1st-14 Rowdy/Ough
2nd-2 Blu/Ough
3rd-13 ?/Mock
4th-12 Cruise/Ough
RJ-9 Majic/Ough
Jam-1 ?/Farmer
Jam-7 ?/Ough

I would like to especially thank Kieth Farmer for helping out with the derby. I have never met him before, but he is a class act. Thanks. Had a great time judging.


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

Congrats to Russ and Olga Archer on the win! Louie is one helluva nice dog.
Jeff


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

What about the open?


----------



## Spa City (Jan 7, 2004)

Way to go Stella!!!! 

Glad you're feeling better David. 

Jay


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Again, I'll tell you what I know......

Open:

1st, Chevy - Ledford (Parrish), Yozamp & Arthur have the other placements but I don't have them.

Am:

1st, #47, Woody - Dunaway
2nd, #39, Dude - Didier
3rd, #36, Bull - O'Connell
4th, #48 - Pete - Zylla (Robert's first AA placement, congrats!)
RJ, #52, Deuce - Talley
Jams: #2, Mollie - Pharr, #3, Catcher - Marks, #6, Sexy - Didier, #20, Auti - Roegiers, #34, Charlotte - Clark

My Sexy dog will need therapy after that wipe-out flyer in the 4th at 20 yds!

Congrats to all. Sorry I don't have more complete open info.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

The fact that you were able to get Dude to step on the 4th series, especially with that wipeout flyer, tells me where you are with him!!!!

GREAT JOB, PARTNER!!!! 

kg


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go David!!!!!!


----------



## mike hodge (Aug 31, 2003)

David: Outstanding weekend all the way though. Well done.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

What does a wipe out flyer at 20 yards do? What are judges looking for with something like that?

Congrats to Yozamp on his 2nd, 4th and Jam in the Open. GREAT JOB!!!!




Granddaddy said:


> Again, I'll tell you what I know......
> 
> Open:
> 
> ...


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Way to go Woody and Marshall.


----------



## REESE935 (Jul 9, 2008)

Congrats to Marshall and Woody!!!


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Anyone have the final Open placements?


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Wade said:


> What does a wipe out flyer at 20 yards do? What are judges looking for with something like that?...


 
I'd say it's an extreme test of steadiness & memory. A bird that close will make a dog forget (wipeout the memory) or more traditionally "wipeout" the most direct line to the other birds if a dog has a conscience about running through or over a previous line taken. My young Sexy dog (age 3yrs) is still a little uncomfortable running very tight lines on marks or under the arch. In her case she avoided the flyer line altogether & it hurt her on the long water bird.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Hookset said:


> What about the open?


*Limited All-Age - Friday* - *58 Entries* *Judges:* *Robert Larsen & James O'Neill*
_DOW ended with 95. Started with dog # 95-58=37 (highlighted in yellow)._
#Dog NameOwnerHandlerResults24 FC AFC Drove My Chevy to the Levee Tommy Parrish Chris Ledford 1st 28 FC Holy Cross's Moses Rick Anderson Steve Yozamp 2nd 25 FC Low Country Drake Corinne Thompson Al Arthur 3rd 22 AFC Dotty's Cruisen Mach Three Brad Bellmore Steve Yozamp 4th 48 FC/AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom W.G. & R. Burke Earley Al Arthur Res. Jam 6 Machthree's Edge Brad Bellmore Steve Yozamp Jam 21 The Mark-It Maker Mary Jarvis & Hardy Duerson Al Arthur Jam 41 FCShadows Sweet Something Keith Dutton Chris Ledford Jam 57 Hardscrabble Hot Cross Buns Andrea Clark Al Arthur Jam


----------

